# Rex B. Hamilton invites you to Haunt U in Dallas



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

August 19, 2004



Rex B. Hamilton invites you to Haunt U in Dallas on August 28 & 29



Fellow Frighteners:


Enrollment for the inaugural class of honor students at Haunt U. in Dallas is now in full swing. You can be part of the first class to matriculate by attending next Saturday and Sunday, August 28 & 29 at the Richardson Square Mall in the Dallas suburb of Richardson, Texas.

Producer Glen Pruitt will hold Haunt U inside his 28,000 square foot, triple haunted attraction called “The Dark Traveller Returns.” The three venues are “The Monks of Doom,” “Interdimensional Ripper” and “The Maze of Infinite Sorrows.”

Admission to Haunt U both days is free. You can partake of the University’s buffet lunch each day for five bucks, or purchase your own food at the mall’s food court. Saturday’s sessions will run from 10 AM to 6 PM. On Sunday, classes begin at 10 AM and end at 4 PM.

Glen, his costume mistress Ann Pettis and I will lead sessions on make-up, costume and acting geared primarily for performers. Allan Hopps of Creature Crates (formerly of “Terror on Church Street” and “Skull Kingdom”) will lend his expertise to these sessions.

On those same two days, you can attend a cluster of technical classes at Haunt U. Jim Cox of “Bloodsworth Manor,” Allan Hopps, Leonard Pickel of “Haunted Attraction” magazine and Brian Bayliss of “The Boneyard in Arlington” will lead seminars about scene design, prop building, animatronics, special effects and more in another part of the same building. Don’t be surprised if there is some bleed-over (what a lovely phrase!) of topics and instructors between the two groups of attendees.

For more information about the technical sessions and to make reservations, contact Jim Cox at [email protected]. To obtain more information about Haunt U and to make reservations, contact Glen Pruitt at [email protected] or telephone him at 972-620-7242.

I look forward to working with you soon to spread the dread!

Very truly yours,

Rex B. Hamilton

13939 Clifton Boulevard
Lakewood, Ohio 44107-1462
216.226.7764
[email protected]


----------

